# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] How to unsort my excel columns after save changes?

## RAFFI

If I save changes to the excel file after sorting, I can't able to unsort it
as original. Is there any option to do so in excel?

----------


## Paul Sheppard

> If I save changes to the excel file after sorting, I can't able to unsort it
> as original. Is there any option to do so in excel?



Hi Raffi

Before sorting add an additional column numbered 1 - ?, you can the re-sort on that column

----------


## Joy

You cannot undo the sort after saving.  The best to do before sorting, is to
add an ID column with numbers running from 1. Then if you want to restore
your sort, you can then sort on this column.

"RAFFI" wrote:

> If I save changes to the excel file after sorting, I can't able to unsort it
> as original. Is there any option to do so in excel?

----------


## Arvi Laanemets

Hi

As sorting in Excel means overwriting all data in new order - definitely no!
The only option is undo - which doesn't help you after you saved the file.


--
Arvi Laanemets
( My real mail address: arvil<at>tarkon.ee )



"RAFFI" <RAFFI@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:C6FC163C-8FEF-404B-9610-8459F37E4B47@microsoft.com...
> If I save changes to the excel file after sorting, I can't able to unsort
> it
> as original. Is there any option to do so in excel?

----------


## RAFFI

"Joy" wrote:

> You cannot undo the sort after saving.  The best to do before sorting, is to
> add an ID column with numbers running from 1. Then if you want to restore
> your sort, you can then sort on this column.
>
> "RAFFI" wrote:
>
> > If I save changes to the excel file after sorting, I can't able to unsort it
> > as original. Is there any option to do so in excel?

----------


## RAFFI

"Joy" wrote:

> You cannot undo the sort after saving.  The best to do before sorting, is to
> add an ID column with numbers running from 1. Then if you want to restore
> your sort, you can then sort on this column.
>
> "RAFFI" wrote:
>
> > If I save changes to the excel file after sorting, I can't able to unsort it
> > as original. Is there any option to do so in excel?

----------


## RAFFI

"RAFFI" wrote:

>
>
> "Joy" wrote:
>
> > You cannot undo the sort after saving.  The best to do before sorting, is to
> > add an ID column with numbers running from 1. Then if you want to restore
> > your sort, you can then sort on this column.
> >
> > "RAFFI" wrote:
> >
> > > If I save changes to the excel file after sorting, I can't able to unsort it
> > > as original. Is there any option to do so in excel?

----------


## RAFFI

"Arvi Laanemets" wrote:

> Hi
>
> As sorting in Excel means overwriting all data in new order - definitely no!
> The only option is undo - which doesn't help you after you saved the file.
>
>
> --
> Arvi Laanemets
> ( My real mail address: arvil<at>tarkon.ee )
>
>
>
> "RAFFI" <RAFFI@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:C6FC163C-8FEF-404B-9610-8459F37E4B47@microsoft.com...
> > If I save changes to the excel file after sorting, I can't able to unsort
> > it
> > as original. Is there any option to do so in excel?
>
>
> Thank you for your reply,

But I thought that there couldl be an  index file that can be attached with
the original file or any other supporting key file would generate
simultaneoustly when we sort a columnn.

thanks

----------


## Arvi Laanemets

Hi

Excel is a spreadsheet, not a database. There is no indexing built in - you
can look at it as at a (selection of) big unstructured 2-dimesional table(s)
(you can implement your own pseudo-structure of-course). It's strong side is
calculating many formulas simultanously, and extreme design flexibility.


--
Arvi Laanemets
( My real mail address: arvil<at>tarkon.ee )



"RAFFI" <RAFFI@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:D35C7B90-DAC8-4261-8EC8-76467493201B@microsoft.com...
>
>
> "Arvi Laanemets" wrote:
>
>> Hi
>>
>> As sorting in Excel means overwriting all data in new order - definitely
>> no!
>> The only option is undo - which doesn't help you after you saved the
>> file.
>>
>>
>> --
>> Arvi Laanemets
>> ( My real mail address: arvil<at>tarkon.ee )
>>
>>
>>
>> "RAFFI" <RAFFI@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
>> news:C6FC163C-8FEF-404B-9610-8459F37E4B47@microsoft.com...
>> > If I save changes to the excel file after sorting, I can't able to
>> > unsort
>> > it
>> > as original. Is there any option to do so in excel?
>>
>>
>> Thank you for your reply,
>
> But I thought that there couldl be an  index file that can be attached
> with
> the original file or any other supporting key file would generate
> simultaneoustly when we sort a columnn.
>
> thanks

----------


## OS-MS2010

In MS Excel 2010 version, To unsort multiple/many columns in excel at once in one go, go to the Ribbon: HOME->EDITING->SORT &FILTER drop down menu->CLEAR. This will clear all the columns/rows in the that Worksheet. HTH

----------

